# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Coming from MBJ... where to get lunch?

## Spiff

Where would you guys go?  Border Jerk Center?  Cloggy's on the Beach,  somewhere else?

----------


## TAH

Probably either Black River, Bluefields Beach (there's a cook shop up the hill by the parking area), or Middle Quarters (a bit out of the way, but famous for peppa swimp).

----------


## rustedduck

Border Jerk is excellent !

----------


## qwerty

> Border Jerk is excellent !


Agree with Border Jerk.  It's wonderful and very reasonably priced.

----------


## limeex2

We Stayed at Sparkling Waters. Very Nice. As far as things to do, walk around enjoy, it is very laid back, like Negril used to  be. Try Strikers or Striky's for supper. Fabulous! Walk Fort Charles Beach unless being alone on a beautiful windswept beach is not your thing. Try the pelican bar. Rent mopeds and do a little touring. (I am a biker) Play dominoes with the locals. They kicked my butt everytime, but it was a blast. Seen some impromtu live music at a local bar that was a highlight reel. How I long to go back....

----------

